# LGB 2020 Cab removal



## mkrion (Jan 5, 2008)

Can anyone give me some guidance on removing the cab from an LGB 2020 Lanz Loco. I have the schematic but there is something holding somewhere and I don't want to break anything. Is there a secret to these? Thanks for the help

Mike


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Lanz is a tractor, it has no cab. Do you mean LGB 2020 Stainz?

LGB Stainz Disassembly 

Andrew


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is the Manuel for the LGB 2020 Stainz 

http://www.lgbworld.com/service_manuals/2020-1.PDF


----------



## mkrion (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks, I meant the Stainz loco. I had the schematics, many thanks. I was able to get it apart finally. A previous poor decoder install had placed very short wires in an area where it was actually holding the boiler and cab together. Sorry for the late reply as my internet has been down for awhile.


----------

